# WARNING - Emirates excess baggage charges!!



## JJDubai

Just been charged AED 1130 for 10kg of excess baggage!! That is AED110 per KG and AED 30 admin.

And I am a gold frequent flyer.


----------



## dizzyizzy

I was charged £ 75 for 3 or 4 kilos when flying back from the UK. BSTRDS


----------



## DXB-NY

i guess they cancelled that extra allowance they used to give gold card memebers?


----------



## Lee1971

Being a typical stuck up Brit, I have only travelled BA, but the standard baggage allowance is 23kg. If travelling Business, you have an allowance of 3 bags at this rate, if economy one bag, but if weight is between 23kg & 32kg the fee is flat rate of GBP25.

I think Emirates allowance is 20kg in economy with 110AED fee for every kilo extra. Business class allowance is total 30kg. If you are a Gold Card member, you get an extra 16kg allowance for either economy or business flight, so I think you were robbed, as even if flying economy as a gold member your case would be free up to 32kg!!

On my last trip home I was still ripped off though, my case was 23.2kg, so fine on BA to London, then caught flight from Gatwick back to Jersey, and Flybe charged me GBP100 as their allowance is 20kg. I know I should have checked, but these gits get you every time - Lesson learnt!!


----------



## Andy Capp

Well if you will pack your cases with duty free....


----------



## Lee1971

Andy Capp said:


> Well if you will pack your cases with duty free....


Mmmm, don't ever recall being caught smuggling out other peoples ideas......

When I first arrived, I had every item in my luggage searched, every cigarette in the packet taken out & sniffed (yes I did bin them and cracked open the duty free's straight away) then was asked to accompany the nice young man into a seperate room, ended up being as naked as the day I was born....ar*e twitching a little but thankfully the latex glove didn't appear and I was sent on my way....welcome to Dubai Mr. Lee..


----------



## Andy Capp

Lee1971 said:


> Mmmm, don't ever recall being caught smuggling out other peoples ideas......
> 
> When I first arrived, I had every item in my luggage searched, every cigarette in the packet taken out & sniffed (yes I did bin them and cracked open the duty free's straight away) then was asked to accompany the nice young man into a seperate room, ended up being as naked as the day I was born....ar*e twitching a little but thankfully the latex glove didn't appear and I was sent on my way....welcome to Dubai Mr. Lee..


Normally you need to pay extra for the latex glove treatment....


----------



## Lee1971

Andy Capp said:


> Normally you need to pay extra for the latex glove treatment....


Ahh right of course, it was my first visit so wasn't aware of the bribe culture then.....so how much did you have to pay?


----------



## Suey

That means I was ripped off. I was charged £90 for any extra bag on BA and mind you my very small extra bag was not even more than 16kgs...their reason being recession and fuel prices..yeah right!!


----------



## Elphaba

DXB-NY said:


> i guess they cancelled that extra allowance they used to give gold card memebers?


No they haven't. Gold Skywards members have a 30 kilo allowance. This person has been posting on several sites and she actually had luggage weighing 40 kilos.

I fail to see what people are whinging about. Airlines make it quite clear that your ticket entitles you to a specific allowance, so if you exceed that you can expect to pay extra. 

-


----------



## Lee1971

Suey said:


> That means I was ripped off. I was charged £90 for any extra bag on BA and mind you my very small extra bag was not even more than 16kgs...their reason being recession and fuel prices..yeah right!!


Oh no, they treat 'extra luggage' differently to 'excess luggage'. An axtra case is charged at £90...so you were ripped off legally!!!
I love the way they still blame high fuel prices, even now that it is down 65%


----------



## JJDubai

I wasn't 'whinging', I was warning people! This is a change of policy - staff used to have discretion in respect of excess luggage charges. 

The only other place I have posted is ********** and again only to warn people.

You are also incorrect regarding how much my luggage weighed. 

I thought this forum was supposed to help fellow Dubai expats - that is what I was trying to do!!









Elphaba said:


> No they haven't. Gold Skywards members have a 30 kilo allowance. This person has been posting on several sites and she actually had luggage weighing 40 kilos.
> 
> I fail to see what people are whinging about. Airlines make it quite clear that your ticket entitles you to a specific allowance, so if you exceed that you can expect to pay extra.
> 
> -


----------



## Andy Capp

Are you a JJ JJ?


----------



## JJDubai

Andy Capp said:


> Are you a JJ JJ?


Depends what you mean by a JJ!


----------



## Andy Capp

Oh comeon JJ, there's only one sort of JJ in this town....

And re. excess baggage charges, I had to pay full fare for mine - well i was married to her at the time....


----------



## JJDubai

Well... apart from not having the blonde hair and having to work....




Andy Capp said:


> Oh comeon JJ, there's only one sort of JJ in this town....
> 
> And re. excess baggage charges, I had to pay full fare for mine - well i was married to her at the time....


----------



## Andy Capp

JJDubai said:


> Well... apart from not having the blonde hair and having to work....


Yes but do you go to the lime tree cafe and n-bar?


----------



## Andy Capp

bananabrains said:


> shut up Elphaba. its a forum for people to talk about things. not for people like you to whinge about people talking about things. dumbass


Mr BB. As a new user to this forum I would suggest that you REEL THE **** IN.

And why precisely would you bring up a thread from April to have a go at Elph.

You need to get out more.

Can i say ****** on here?


----------



## Willsy1

Fight, fight, fight!!!

I'm putting this entry forward to the Guiness Book of Records for the most dumbasses in one response. Shame about the rest of the spelling but at least you can spell dumbass.. Well done.

As you say, people are entitled to opinions and if someone exceeds an allowance why shouldn't they have to pay it? I still think fat people should pay more, but that's just me....


----------



## bananabrains

Willsy1 said:


> Fight, fight, fight!!!
> 
> I'm putting this entry forward to the Guiness Book of Records for the most dumbasses in one response. Shame about the rest of the spelling but at least you can spell dumbass.. Well done.
> 
> As you say, people are entitled to opinions and if someone exceeds an allowance why shouldn't they have to pay it? I still think fat people should pay more, but that's just me....


lol what spelling? i know weather should be whether.. wrong word not wrong spelling lol apart from that smart ass there is nothing. And since we are talking about spelling mistakes.. Guiness is actually spelled Guinness LOL!! and you tried so hard with all the Capitalization's and the Grammar's to sound so above Alph and myself too hoho

anyway :focus: screw emitates and their fees and yes fat people should pay more lol :clap2:


----------



## Suey

bananabrains said:


> lol what spelling? i know weather should be whether.. wrong word not wrong spelling lol apart from that smart ass there is nothing. And since we are talking about spelling mistakes.. Guiness is actually spelled Guinness LOL!! and you tried so hard with all the Capitalization's and the Grammar's to sound so above Alph and myself too hoho
> 
> anyway :focus: screw emitates and their fees and yes fat people should pay more lol :clap2:


what are you guys drinking?..lol...


----------



## Willsy1

Touche! I'm more of a bitter man anyway..

I flew with BA and was a couple of kg over but they didn't say anything about it! Rules are rules though..


----------



## bananabrains

Willsy1 said:


> Touche! I'm more of a bitter man anyway..
> 
> I flew with BA and was a couple of kg over but they didn't say anything about it! Rules are rules though..


man it sux ass!! Because i want to move overseas and want to take some things with me like computer, knife set, $180 frying pan, doona etc...

maybe sending by post is a better option? any ideas?


----------



## Suey

bananabrains said:


> man it sux ass!! Because i want to move overseas and want to take some things with me like computer, knife set, $180 frying pan, doona etc...
> 
> maybe sending by post is a better option? any ideas?


Seriously!! frying pan!!.wtf..are there no frying pans where you are going??


----------



## Willsy1

Why not look into removal or courier companies? I'm sure they'll be able to take good care of your frying pan!


----------



## Lenochka

Get a relocation company to move your heavy expensive frying pan and other stuff....takes longer but certainly cheaper than carry it on Emirates or other plane


----------



## bananabrains

Lenochka said:


> Get a relocation company to move your heavy expensive frying pan and other stuff....takes longer but certainly cheaper than carry it on Emirates or other plane


hahaha i love it how you all are mentioning the frying pan alone lol go die all  lucky i didn't mention my salt and pepper shakers LOL!!

well yes my 180 dollar frying pan. If i sell it here i will get 50 bux. then buy another one when i get there will cost another 180 bux if im lucy lol better take with me if i can find a way. like my computer (i make short films i've got a good computer) not keyboard and mouse though things like that i can buy there. 

Great idea I'll contact TNT or one of those freight companies and see what gives.

Just so you all know i'm moving to Lebanon to teach english but then traveling to some random place in Europe once a month like Amsterdam or France or Italy to film short films there.

Amsterdam film will start in a cafe of some sort lol :eyebrows: :hungry: LOL!!


----------



## Suey

bananabrains said:


> hahaha i love it how you all are mentioning the frying pan alone lol go die all  lucky i didn't mention my salt and pepper shakers LOL!!
> 
> well yes my 180 dollar frying pan. If i sell it here i will get 50 bux. then buy another one when i get there will cost another 180 bux if im lucy lol better take with me if i can find a way. like my computer (i make short films i've got a good computer) not keyboard and mouse though things like that i can buy there.
> 
> Great idea I'll contact TNT or one of those freight companies and see what gives.
> 
> Just so you all know i'm moving to Lebanon to teach english but then traveling to some random place in Europe once a month like Amsterdam or France or Italy to film short films there.
> 
> Amsterdam film will start in a cafe of some sort lol :eyebrows: :hungry: LOL!!



film title *''The Frying Pan''*....lol......all the best mate!


----------



## Willsy1

Sounds like you have a fullfilling life... Just remember to pack some tissues! You could always pop into Jockeys to make a short film..


----------



## Willsy1

At least you have your frying pan to keep you company!


----------

